# Lisbon, OH - 0617 YM PTS 9/17



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11876955

#0617 Dominic, found stray with another dog, appears to be young and healthy, friendly, likes dogs, avail 9/11 and will be PTS 9/17

No pic yet (will load when available) but this shelter usually knows a GS and if not reclaimed, doesn;t have much time

Columbiana Co AS


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's Dominic


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG, he's Gorgeous!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I can pull and temp hold for a rescue! Anyone! I can be there when the doors open!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

This is "DOMINIC". He was found wondering on St Clair Rd with his buddy Dooley. Dominic and Dooley appear to have come from the same home and are best buds!! He is very friendly and seems to like other dogs. He was wearing a collar. He appears to be in good health and spirits. No one has called to report him lost/missing. He has been given a parvo/distemper vaccine and has been wormed for 3 days with panacur. 

He is scheduled to be euthanized on WEDNESDAY, SEPTEMBER 17TH 

Please call 330-424-6663 ext 1757 if you are interested in giving him a loving home and a 2nd chance at life. Our adoption fee is $80 CASH which includes his neuter, rabies vaccine, parvo/distemper vaccine, 3 days of panacur wormer, and a current Ohio dog license which will be honored throughout the state through the end of the current year. 

We are opened MTWF 8am-12pm & 1pm-4pm THUR 8am-12pm & 1pm -6pm Sat 9am-12pm. THUR HAS NEW EXTENDED HOURS TO ALLOW FOR MORE ADOPTIONS.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Quite handsome.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Does it look like the same dog in the outside pics and this one?? This pup looks "bigger"? Is it just me?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks the same to me


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Camera angle and lighting can play tricks, looks like the same GORGEOUS dog to me.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I emailed them and they said they would love for the chocolate lab and him to go to the same home since most likely they were from the same one..She said she would notify me though if anything changed...Said they were very well tempered...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Two days left


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## unicorndreams21 (Jul 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

he was ADOPTED!!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Great news! Was the Choc. Lab adopted with him?


----------

